# Saturday Morning Cartoons - Now and Then



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In another thread we were talking about TV series that were canceled that we missed.
And I got to thinking that there are some cartoon series that I miss (yes I admit that I used the kids as an excuse to watch).

So I will start:

I miss The Pirates of Darkwater.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I miss:

* Transformers

* Ninja Turtles

* Duck Tales


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about Re-boot?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Not all my long lost Saturday Morning Cartoons were animated ....

Superfriends
HR Pufnstuf
Josie and the Pussy Cats
Shazam! and Isis


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yeah and Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Scooby Doo  

Speedracer

And the classic . . . Tom and Jerry


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Thundercats
X-Men
Bionic Six
Batman (the nineties version)
Gargoyles

You can see the age ranges of Kindle users by hearing what they used to watch!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Never heard of the Pirates of Darkwater.
If you actually try to watch cartoons on Saturday morning these days, there isn't much. Most of it is animé, and not the best animé.
I grew up in the era of Hanna-Barbera cartoons that barely moved. I am much more nostalgic about the 1990's afternoon shows (Yeah, I was over 40 years old, what's your point?) like Tiny Toons, Pinky and the Brain, Duck Tales, Darkwing Duck, and others.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I miss things like Huckleberry Hound, Tom and Jerry, Snagglepuss, Magilla Gorilla, Heckle and Jeckle, Yogi Bear, Quick Draw McGraw, Foghorn Leghorn, Bullwinkle and Rocky (graduates of good ol' Wassamatta U.), Mr. Peabody and Sherman, Tennessee Tuxedo, Bugs Bunny, etc.  You know, the golden oldies.

Paul

p.s. Yes, I am THAT old.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

what about count duckulla?  the vampire duck who was a vegetarian?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Reading this to my daughter whle she is driving and she said:
What, no Animaniacs? Yes for Thundercats but where is He-Man (with Shera and Skeletor)? Gem? (Dad never let me watch that one!)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Reading this to my daughter whle she is driving and she said:
> What, no Animaniacs? Yes for Thundercats but where is He-Man (with Shera and Skeletor)? Gem? (Dad never let me watch that one!)


I LOVED the Animaniacs. I used to watch that in my post-college, starving years ....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> what about count duckulla? the vampire duck who was a vegetarian?


That's a British show (along with Danger Mouse, by the same people.) and most Americans don't know it. It did show here, on cable, but it's not well known.

I knew I had left something out. Yes, count me in for the Animaniacs.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Inspector Gadget!!

The movies didn't do the cartoon justice.  

Vicki


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Garfield & Friends
Gummy bears
Smurfs
Snorks

And afternoons on weekdays were just as good:
Duck tales
Tailspin
Etc...

I also loved the Pirates of Dark Water (I didn't think anyone else remembered it).


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Jon King said:


> Garfield & Friends
> Gummy bears
> Smurfs
> Snorks
> ...


Thank you! Nobody every knows what I'm talking about when I mention Snorks!

I'm noticing a lot of cartoons from the good old Disney Afternoons...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh yeah and Sonic the Hedgehog.


That was my favorite cartoon, ever. I think there's some new Sonic cartoon but it's just awful.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

So many of the new cartoons are the 3D/textured/CG style that seems so...soulless.  Watching Disney "cartoons" on the Disney channel now is too creepy.

Spongebob almost single-handedly saved kids' cartoons as a genre for me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bugs Bunny/Roadrunner hour.

Everything else is an also-ran, though the Rocky/Bullwinkle show came close.

And both of those were shows that adults could enjoy along with their kids, as there were multiple layers of humor.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

What about Mighty Mouse, Underdog, Space Ghost and Johnny Quest?  These were great classics.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Bugs Bunny/Roadrunner hour.
> 
> Everything else is an also-ran, though the Rocky/Bullwinkle show came close.
> 
> And both of those were shows that adults could enjoy along with their kids, as there were multiple layers of humor.


I thought Bugs Bunny would be the first one listed LOL - that was the best! And I admit it - I still watch occasionally


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

*Pirates of Darkwater*. I loved this one. It belongs in the cancelled too soon thread as well.
*Smurfs *and *Snorks *though the Smurfs are clearly superior in every way.
*Animalympics*. I think this used to come on HBO? I think I liked it most cuz it was a non-Saturday morning cartoon.
*Dungeons and Dragons*. This was definitely one of my favorite childhood shows.
*Grape Ape*! Beagley Beagley.
*Danger Mouse*. This was an odd one that I really enjoyed for some reason.
*Gummy Bears*. The theme song to this was too catchy... plus it was all Fantasy Medieval. I'm a sucker for that.
*The Paw Paws*. Almost a Gummy Bears rip off but still fun.
*Thundercats*. I only watched it for Snarf, I admit it.
*Pound Puppies* and *Shirt Tails*. I think I liked the plushies more than the cartoons though.
*Duck Tales*. Woo Ooo!
*Care Bears*. Care Bear Stare!

I really think kids appreciated them more back when you had to make an effort to wake up on Saturday morning to see any cartoons. I remember what it was like when we got cable and they had the Cartoon Express on USA every night at six or so. It was insane to actually have cartoons on any day besides Saturday. Even with their abundance of cartoon options today on channels 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I am not jealous in the least of the stuff they have out now.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I totally agree with Scheherazade's last paragraph. Even the holiday specials were so much more special when you had to find when they were coming on in the TV Guide and make sure you watched it "then" if you wanted to see it that year. 
Once my kids were born, they came out on VHS and although I still watch and love them, it's just not the same. (Well, that and the fact that I am now 43...)

***ETA...Sorry to take this slightly OT Geoffthomas. Great Thread!***


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... there's just no describing the pure joy of seeing the CBS swirly special logo with the drums beating. It was 8:00 at night on a weeknight and cartoons were about to be on television. It was truly an epic childhood moment. Of course this was also back when children went to bed at a decent hour and not only did this mean extra cartoons under your belt for the week, but you got to stay up later to watch them to boot. It was a win/win and always sad when they ended and you had to make the long walk back to bed. The only thing close in keenness to the CBS Special intro was the HBO one from the 80s.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I loved that swirling CBS special logo!! Wow, thanks for bringing that memory back.  You're right, that truly was an awesome thing.

Vicki


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

GI Joe
Transformers the original, and even Beast Wars
Thundercats... HO!
Animaniacs
DarkWing Duck
Duck Tales
Smurfs 
Snorks
Jetsons
Flintstones
Ghostbusters
Back to the Future 
X-Men (I started buying the DVD's)
Batman The Animated Series
The Amazing Spiderman

and that's all just off the top of my head.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah... there's just no describing the pure joy of seeing the CBS swirly special logo with the drums beating. It was 8:00 at night on a weeknight and cartoons were about to be on television. It was truly an epic childhood moment. Of course this was also back when children went to bed at a decent hour and not only did this mean extra cartoons under your belt for the week, but you got to stay up later to watch them to boot. It was a win/win and always sad when they ended and you had to make the long walk back to bed. The only thing close in keenness to the CBS Special intro was the HBO one from the 80s.


Holy Crap that HBO theme is a great memory!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah... there's just no describing the pure joy of seeing the CBS swirly special logo with the drums beating. It was 8:00 at night on a weeknight and cartoons were about to be on television. It was truly an epic childhood moment. Of course this was also back when children went to bed at a decent hour and not only did this mean extra cartoons under your belt for the week, but you got to stay up later to watch them to boot. It was a win/win and always sad when they ended and you had to make the long walk back to bed. The only thing close in keenness to the CBS Special intro was the HBO one from the 80s.


Ah, Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer! It was my favorite of the Holiday Specials!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Mm.... let me remember;

  Astroboy
  Ulysses 
  G-Force  ( Battle of the Planets )
  Star Blazers


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I was a customer for Saturday morning cartoons during the heyday of Hanna Barbera and Filmation doing cheap crummy animation. But it wasn't all bad, my avatar clearly indicates that at least one of 'em stuck with me!

Favorites for me were:

Wacky Races
Perils of Penelope Pitstop (obviously)
Dudley Dooright
The Flintstones

Jonny Quest was rerun on Saturday mornings, though it had originally been done for prime time

And of course the various incarnations of Looney Tunes shows, most notably "The Bugs Bunny Show"






(now that I think of it, I believe The Bugs Bunny Show was originally broadcast in the evenings)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't mention Looney Tunes because I don't think of them as Saturday Morning cartoons. There was a show that replayed them, but they were created for theaters before TV existed. No, I am not old enough that I saw them in theaters back then.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Mm.... let me remember;
> 
> Astroboy
> Ulysses
> ...


I'm pretty good with this sort of thing, but I don't recognize any of these. Were at least some of them unique to Australia? (assuming you grew up there...)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Astroboy is one of the earliest Japanese cartoons imported to America. I remember it from the 1960's.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

AH!  Okay...my knowledge of classic Japanimation extends to about the Voltron/Tranzor-Z era.  Both of which were pretty awesome, by the way.  USA's Cartoon Network (mentioned by someone else) was quite the revelation to my 7-year-old self.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry, I meant "Cartoon Express".  Friday...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I wasn't a "kid" during Animaniacs' run, but it's a long time favorite.

One from my actual childhood: Long ago, the Powers That Be decided to import two sort of unrelated anime, and by all accounts butchering both. In America, it was called *Captain Harlock and the Queen of a Thousand Years*. I was obsessed. I didn't know it was butchery at the time, I was totally enthralled.

Now, of course, it can't be found. It's just possible to import old Captain Harlock episodes, and old Millennium Queen episodes, but as I understand it, it won't be at all the same story. I would dearly love to re-experience what aired here...


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

From when I was a kid-- Bugs Bunny made Saturday morning special.  Flintstones, Jetsons, Inspector Gadget, Scooby.

From when my oldest was little-- Animaniacs, Doug (love the theme song), Rocko's Modern Life (my girl liked it).

Reruns that they have shown lately that my younger dd likes-- Penelope Pitstop and the Wacky Races.  Those were horribly animated but classic in their bad-ness.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Dogtanian
Trapdoor 
Animaniacs
Alvin & The Chipmunks
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (heroes in a half shell!  )
Superted
James Bond, Jnr.  
Captain Planet
Dangermouse (?)

I loved a cartoon that was set in the human body.  Blood cells and things were little characters.  No idea what it's called.

My kids love Thundercats and the old Transformers.  My OH got the DVDs for himself and forced the kids to watch them with him.     It did work.   

ETA:  I forgot Count Duckula (sp?), Ghostbusters and Sharky & George!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Jon King said:


> I'm pretty good with this sort of thing, but I don't recognize any of these. Were at least some of them unique to Australia? (assuming you grew up there...)


Yes, grew up in Australia. These were all early to mid 1980's. Ulysses was actually a french creation playing out Greek mythology in space.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

My favourites as a kid were:

Marine Boy
Prince Planet
The Herculoids
Mightor
Mightor & Moby Dick
Space Ghost
Milton the Monster

And some others already mentioned (like Penelope Pitstop)

Not sure if all of these were shown in the US as some are Japanese anime.  I know Mightor was Hanna-Barbera.

Michael


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Grew up in a small town with one TV Station: CBC.  No Saturday morning cartoons.  4-5pm Bugs Bunny Roadrunner hour, but that was it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I loved a cartoon that was set in the human body. Blood cells and things were little characters. No idea what it's called.


I think that would be Fantastic Voyage. It had been a movie with Raquel Welch and Stephen Boyd in 1066. 
The animation was 1068 (sorry for setting the date).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I think that would be Fantastic Voyage. It had been a movie with Raquel Welch and Stephen Boyd in 1066.
> The animation was 1068 (sorry for setting the date).


And reports are that William the Conqueror thought Raquel Welch was SUPER HOT! 

On a less snarky note, Filmation (which made the Fantastic Voyage animated cartoon) did crummy animation overall, but had a talent for producing bombastically fun opening credits. Here's the opening bit for Fantastic Voyage:






This one was campy good enough to get me interested in watching the show when I saw some episodes were posted on Youtube. The image of "Count Sachnusen" looking through the flames had stuck with me decades later! But I watched an episode on Youtube a few days ago and it was awful--So my taste has either improved or degenerated)

I have dim memories of both, but I really liked the Journey to the Center of the Earth cartoon! 
Thanks for bringing this up....I found these on Youtube the other day after the original posts here, and wanted an excuse to put them in this thread!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I had no idea there was a Fantastic Voyage cartoon until right now. I have seen the movie and read Isaac Asimov's book, but never saw the cartoon until now.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Osmosis Jones was also a cartoon set in the human body unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Osmosis Jones was also a cartoon set in the human body unless I'm mistaken.


You are correct. It was based on a Farrelly brothers movie of the same name.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Doug, Digimon (LOVED THIS ONE), Animanics, wow...i can't remember. googled.
Darkwing duck, The Adams family, Beetle Juice, sonic, power rangers, Where is carmen sandeigo, madeline, pinky and brain (i think it was the begin of my plan for world domination jokes) 
ONE SATURDAY MORNING *sing songy voice* 
Men in Black


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL Okay, I've been googling. This is my human body cartoon.






Oh my.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I miss things like Huckleberry Hound, Tom and Jerry, Snagglepuss, Magilla Gorilla, Heckle and Jeckle, Yogi Bear, Quick Draw McGraw, Foghorn Leghorn, Bullwinkle and Rocky (graduates of good ol' Wassamatta U.), Mr. Peabody and Sherman, Tennessee Tuxedo, Bugs Bunny, etc. You know, the golden oldies.
> 
> Paul
> 
> p.s. Yes, I am THAT old.


I love all of these! My mom still watches Tom and Jerry everyday ( she's 85 )
and yes....I'm old to


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, I'm reaaaaally going to show my age here. I remember

The Bugaloos and HR Pufnstuf






(Holy crap, what were we ON in the 70's?!)

But mostly, I remember Schoolhouse Rock on in between the cartoons:










I can still recite the preamble to the Constitution....but I have to sing it!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> I miss things like Huckleberry Hound, Tom and Jerry, Snagglepuss, Magilla Gorilla, Heckle and Jeckle, Yogi Bear, Quick Draw McGraw, Foghorn Leghorn, Bullwinkle and Rocky (graduates of good ol' Wassamatta U.), Mr. Peabody and Sherman, Tennessee Tuxedo, Bugs Bunny, etc. You know, the golden oldies.
> 
> Paul
> 
> p.s. Yes, I am THAT old.


What he said.

And Merrie Melodies!

Yes, I am THAT old too.


----------

